# consolekit 64 threads in htop but not in ps -ef |consolekit

## e3k

```
#htop

...

9227 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9228 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9229 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9230 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9231 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9232 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9233 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9234 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9235 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9236 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9237 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9238 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9239 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9240 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9241 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9242 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9243 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9244 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9245 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9246 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9247 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9248 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9249 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9250 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9251 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9252 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9253 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9254 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9255 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

9256 root   120M 0.0  0.0  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon

...
```

but not in ps -ef |grep console

```
# ps -ef |grep console

root      9226     1  0 08:10 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon
```

ps: this i came along during my internet search google: http://lkml.org/lkml/2009/6/29/487

----------

## druggo

ps -efL |grep console

----------

## e3k

and this way e3k learned something new about linux. thank you.

----------

